# ND Plat Maps



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello,

Does anyone know where one can get Plat maps in NoDak? Specifically for P.L.OT.S?

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you are looking just for a PLOTS guide they are at pretty much any sporting goods store that sells hunting lisences. They are free though so they disappear pretty fast.

In addition to that one of my most valuable items is a ND Gazette book. Mine never leaves my pickup. I mark my succesful areas so I can find them quickly the next time I go there. These books show EVERY road in the state along with basic terrain. The road marking in the PLOTS guides are pretty pathetic. I would pick up a ND Gazette (big red book) as it will help with navigation and save you lots of driving time and miles.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> If you are looking just for a PLOTS guide they are at pretty much any sporting goods store that sells hunting lisences. They are free though so they disappear pretty fast.
> 
> In addition to that one of my most valuable items is a ND Gazette book. Mine never leaves my pickup. I mark my succesful areas so I can find them quickly the next time I go there. These books show EVERY road in the state along with basic terrain. The road marking in the PLOTS guides are pretty pathetic. I would pick up a ND Gazette (big red book) as it will help with navigation and save you lots of driving time and miles.


 yep, the gazzete is an awesome book


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Or just get one of these for your GPS:

http://www.koutdoorproducts.com/


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Longshot

I am sure that GPS thing is pretty awesome, although I am a paper map kind of person. I like hard copies of stuff rather than electronic documents. I like to be able to mark, doodle, etc. Just me.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help.
:beer:


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Got an idea where a person would get that BIG RED book?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

WIdawg22 said:


> Got an idea where a person would get that BIG RED book?


Around here you can get them in Scheels or Home of Economy. So I suppose any store similar to that in WI/MT would carry them.

You can order dang near anything on Amazon.com. I know papapete ordered two gazette books off of Amazon as he is going to make a wallsize map of ND in his house.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Fleet Farm has them red Gazzettes on sale this week. I would defenitely pick one of them up if you don't have a GPS. Also in my pickup at all times is a county PLAT book, which you can pick up at the county courthouse. That is a must for tracking down landowners. I have a GPS with NDTRAX, which is just awesome.

When I find a place I'd like to hunt, I look on the GPS for my approximate location, then go to the PLAT book to get the landowner name and number for that field, call to get permission, and mark field on GPS. Technology is great!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Adam

Good point with the Plat maps. I have them for most of the townships I hunt. They are expensive but if you can go in on some other hunters and split the cost there you go.

I keep a zip up binder in my pickup. I have tabs for each county in ND that I hunt. Under each county tab I have an Excel document with cooperating landowners, phone numbers, GPS coordinates of their farm, kill dates and stats on the coyotes I take there, and Plat maps of the townships with the sections I can hunt lighlighted.

If any of you would like the template I made in Excel to keep track of my landowners let me know through a PM and I can email them to you!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2007)

Can PLAT maps be ordered on-line? I assume not, but that I'd ask. :lol: 
I'm interested in a PLAT for Barnes County if anyone knows where I can find one that would be helpful and appreciated.


----------

